# water changes



## malawi.dave (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi all
am I doing to many water changes
I'm doing 50% every other day to bring down 
nitrite nitrate and ammonia down to 0
been doing this for 3 weeks now
and it still not got to 0 yet

nitrite=1.0ppm
nitrate=20ppm
ammonia=0.25 
I can not get it any lower 
so I am at wits end what to do next

I never had this trouble when I kept
a tropical community tank also marine and my pond fish


----------



## PhinFan1981 (Nov 15, 2014)

How long has your tank been running? Have you tried testing the water from the tap? Some water has trace ammonia in it to begin with. Ideally you want nitrite and ammonia 0ppm. It seems your tap water has ammonia already in it. Or your tank never fully cycled. You should not have to do 50% water changes 3-4 times a week.


----------



## malawi.dave (Feb 5, 2015)

tank been running for about 2 months one month without fish 
tap water is ok


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

If your daily 50% WC is not making any dent on your numbers, time to look into another way to get your tank cycled. Have you looked into adding beneficial bacteria products such as Seachem Stability to get your tank jump-started ?


----------



## malawi.dave (Feb 5, 2015)

chopsteeks said:


> If your daily 50% WC is not making any dent on your numbers, time to look into another way to get your tank cycled. Have you looked into adding beneficial bacteria products such as Seachem Stability to get your tank jump-started ?


I have started to use tetra safe start also seachem stability so hope this gets the job done


----------



## joescaper1 (Feb 14, 2013)

The latest water quality report for your area (drinking water) that I can find (2010), shows nitrate at 50 ppm and nitrite at .5 ppm (ammonia was not listed). However, there seems (to me at least) there is a large number of tests which fail to meet standards. So, on any given day it may be worse. Carbon may help as can plants.


----------



## PhinFan1981 (Nov 15, 2014)

+1 to Joescaper carbon idea. I use a canister and H.O.B. On all of my tanks. The H.O.B. has carbon. It helps me with water clarity and agitation. The H.O.B. doesn't need to be a great one if your running canister or sump as well. I've never had any ammonia issues after initial cycling. I'm starting to think your tank was not fully cycled prior to your issues. The heavy water changes could cause the cycle to restart or create mini cycles. I would go a week or so without water changes and monitor your levels daily. If your ammonia or nitrite starts to go too high...then maybe do a water change. As long as it doesn't rise rapidly or too high your fish should be ok. My advice I try to find out if your problem is a cycle problem.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What temp is the tank at? McDaphnia suggested another member raise the temp to 80-82 and his cycle jumped forward.


----------



## malawi.dave (Feb 5, 2015)

many thanks for all the advice
going to leave it for a week
also add some tetra safe start and see what hapens


----------



## Manifest (Mar 8, 2015)

I am using the headstart kit from seachem for a fishless cycle. Prime day 1, Stability day 1-7. I am on day 4 and ammonia 0, nitrate 0, nitrite 0 I am very pleased with stability. I am also using cichlid lake salt, Malawi / Victoria buffer, Caribsea African Cichlid Mix Sahara Sand, 79 degrees. Probably a different story with fish in the tank though.


----------



## malawi.dave (Feb 5, 2015)

well all is good in the tank now 
and many thanks for all the help


----------

